# Kois im Winter



## Peter S (27. Okt. 2008)

Hallo Koianer
Hab mal eine Frage an Euch: eigentlich sind die Kois ja jetzt schon ruhiger oder halten sich im tieferen Wasser auf, nur meine nicht. Am Tage sind sie fast immer in einer Tiefe von 10- 30cm. Am liebsten liegen sie auf einer kleinen Sandbank in einer Tiefe von 20 cm. Hunger haben sie auch noch. Habe Angst, das ich sie zu lange füttern würde. Die Filteranlage habe ich bereits auf eine minimale Leistung heruntergefahren. Die Teichtemperatur beträgt in 20 cm Tiefe 8 Grad. Wie kann ich den Brüdern beibringen, das wir Winter haben? Die Lufttemperaturen betragen zur Zeit am Tage 10- 14 Grad.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo,
da warst du aber mit dem Filter zu voreilig, solange die Babys futtern sollte der Filter auf voller Leistung fahren.

Wichtig ist, dass du das passende Futter gibst. Sonst mach dir mal keine Sorgen, die Kois wissen schon wann sie abtauchen


----------



## Peter S (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo Utzhoff
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort. Die Pumpe habe ich auf ca 7000l/h gedrosselt. Teichgröße 30 m³. In unserer Nachbarschaft sind keine Fische mehr in den Teichen zu sehen. Ich habe auch schon gelesen, das man die Kois jetzt nicht mehr füttern soll, die Darmfunktion fährt ja auch schon runter. Ich füttere ALKOTE MIX.


----------



## Vera44 (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo Peter!
Meine Koi´s und Goldfische verhalten sich genauso. Die schwimmen auch noch lustig umher. Die mögen den Winter wohl genauso wenig wie ich!


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*



			
				Peter S schrieb:
			
		

> Ich füttere ALKOTE MIX.



Hoffentlich auch den richtigen. Auf der Packung steht die Temperatur bis zu der gefüttert werden kann.
Aber eigentlich bei 8° gar nicht mehr, oder zumindest gaaaaaaaaanz wenig.


----------



## 2mazz (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo zusammen,
mir gehts genauso.... der "winterschlaf" scheint noch in weiter Ferne!
aber mit der Temperaturangabe.....
Tagsüber sinds bei mir zwischen 10 und 12 Grad und gegen abend sinds nur noch 6-8 Grad, heißt dass ich darf noch füttern`?
Ich füttere mit KiKaIBa Wheat Gream (oder wie es heißt)
mfg thomas


----------



## Dodi (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo Thomas,

Du meinst wahrsch. die Lufttemperatur? 
Fütterung der Koi richtet sich nach der Wassertemperatur.
Wheat Germ ist ja speziell für die kalte Jahreszeit; das kannst Du füttern, solange die Koi etwas haben wollen. Sie kommen dann schon an. Unter 8° WT "verkrümeln" sich die Jungs eh' meistens und wollen nichts mehr haben.


----------



## lambojaeger (28. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo Peter und Vera,

also meine Fische sind seit etwa 3 Wochen, so ca. Anfang 2.Oktoberwoche abgetaucht und stehen seit dieser Zeit am Teichgrund.
Das Füttern hab ich dann noch 2-3 Mal probiert, wurde aber nicht mehr angenommen und ich hab das Futter wieder rausgefischt. Danach lief mein Filter noch bis 3.Oktoberwoche, danach nur noch mein Bachlauf um Sauerstoff einzubringen.

Grüße aus Rodalben 

Thomas


----------



## koimen (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo Koifreunde

Ich erlebe nun meinen 2ten Winter......
Alle bisherigen Antworten stimmen an und für sich.

Es ist aber immer individuell auf jede Teichart anders zu betrachten denke ich mit der Fütterung. Bauweise und Inhalt (Fisch/Pflanzen/etc,) ergeben allenfalls bei jedem eine etwas andere Vorgabe. Kommt sicher auch auf die klimatischen Bedingungen an (Nördlich/Südlich)

Das Futter ist sicher auch sehr wichtig!

Der Koi braucht bei kälteren Wassertemperatur sehr viel länger mit der Verdauung. Ist von der Wassertemperatur abhängig. Sonst kann er sich sogar innerlich vergiften. Umgekehrt kann er aber auch regelrecht in einem Koiteich der kein Bodensubstrat und Pflanzen hat, regelrecht "verhungern". Im Frühling sind sie dann zu stark geschwächt in solchen "cleanen" Teichen. 

Das richtige füttern ist da schon wichtig auch im Winter. Das heisst ein sehr leicht verdauliches "Menü" ist ihnen da anzubieten.....ich benütze auch ein spezielles Winterfutter. 

Hatte aber letzten Winter im nachhinein gesehen, eher zuwenig gefüttert. Eigentlich waren sie immer aktiv.......die Durchschnittstemp. des Wassers war 6 Grad in der Tiefe von 2.80m'. Hatte am beginn des Winters kurz einen zu starken Kälteeinbruch da der Wasserfall zu lange gelaufen ist.....die Auskühlung ging bis 3.5°. Musste sofort handeln und die Fläche abdecken wie auch alles drosseln  ....passiert mir dieses Jahr sicher nicht mehr.

Die Fütterung  bei mir ist momentan bei 9° WT alle 2 Tage ein wenig Futter (2Esslöffel voll auf 7 Koi 35-50cm'). Wird die WT wieder wärmer gibts es eher mehr und umgekehrt natürlich weniger....

Ihr seht bei den einen stehen die Koi bereits ruhig im Winter ......bei anderen sind sie das ganze Jahr über aktiv,da muss sicher mehr gefüttert werden auch im Winter, mit der nötigen Dosierung und Kontrolle.


----------



## alexander1 (3. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Meine Goldfische fressen noch(Nachwuchs)meine Koi nicht


----------



## Rob (12. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo 

Ich bin der Meinung gefüttert wird so lang sie noch sehr aktiv sind.
Denn wer viel Bewegung macht braucht auch Kraft, natürlich Winterfutter.
Wenn sie bereits am Boden liegen und keine Energie brauchen, stell ich das füttern ein. 
Hoffe aber, das der Winter wieder so mild wie voriges Jahr wird und ich sie den ganzen Winter füttern kann.

LG Robert


----------



## joergrue (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

hallo,

ich mache mir auch etwas sorgen  wir haben heut morgen 6 grad wassertemp.und sie schwimmen lustig immer an der futterstelle hin und her 

ich füttere wheat germ mit provivit und oelen aufgepeppt 


mache ich etwas falsch ???


----------



## Rob (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo joergrue

Was soll da falsch sein?
Sie bewegen sich, somit verbrauchen sie Energie und richtiges Futter nimmst du auch.
Also alles im grünen Bereich.

LG Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Aber bitte, auch mit Winterfutter, sehr wenig geben. Der Stoffwechsel der Kois ist fast auf dem Tiefpunkt bei 6°
Heist die Verdauung steht fast Still.


----------



## lotharw (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo,

die hier in einem Teich geborenen Koi sind bei niedrigeren Temperaturen noch  Aktiv während frisch Importierte Koi schon am Teichboden ruhen.Wer beide Sorten in seinem Teich hat kann das beobachten.Wenn die Japaner schon am Boden liegen sind die hier geborenen noch sehr Aktiv.Wenn beide Sorten noch herumschwimen findet das in zwei Höhen statt. 

Mfg
Lothar


----------



## koimen (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Hallo Miteinander

Mittlerweile ist nun auch bei mir die WT auf 6° gesunken. Habe nun nicht mehr gefüttert seit ca. 6 Tagen. Meine Koi schwimmen langsam umher, mit langen Standzeiten......Die WT ist in 2.80 Tiefe zurzeit bei 6° und im langsam fliessendem Filter ist sie fast bei 5°. Hoffe nun das sich das so hält.....(keine Heizung vorhanden).
Die Fütterung reduziert sich auch bei mir nun auf ein Minimum. Die Koi halten sich alle im oberen Drittel auf bzw, schwimmen da auf und mal ab je nach dem..... und sie sind Japankoi. Für Adolfo ist es der erste Winter die restlichen hatten mindestens einen schon erlebt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kois im Winter*

Jetzt kann man eh nur noch hoffen das sie sich genügend "Speck" angefressen haben.


----------

